# Hematoma Block



## NESmith (Aug 12, 2010)

Is the Hematoma Block considered inclusive when performing a closed treatment of a metacarpal fracture, single with manipulation?(26605) If not would you help me find the appropriate CPT code for this? Thank You as always for your help


----------



## pemorin (Aug 12, 2010)

I am wondering that myself (on whether it is inclusive or not). But I do know what code you would us if it isn't and it would be 64450. Waiting to hear anything else on whether it is inclusive or not.


----------



## kathydaniel (Aug 12, 2010)

It depends on the reason for the block.  It is inclusive if the block is to numb the hand for the treatment of the fracture.  If the block was for a completely separate issue, then you could bill for it with a mod 59.


----------

